

Cap'n Proto with Python - brennerm

Small blog post I wrote about Cap&#x27;n Proto in general and pycapnp. Feel free to criticise!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;brennerm.github.io&#x2F;posts&#x2F;capnproto-with-python.html
======
mjhea0
clickable -> [http://brennerm.github.io/posts/capnproto-with-
python.html](http://brennerm.github.io/posts/capnproto-with-python.html)

